# How do I connect my new N-Gage Qd to the PC?



## vihutuo (Oct 10, 2004)

I recently bought the Ngage QD after seeing the advertisement in Digit
I am not able to connect it to my PC
Is there any data cable that I can use to connect it to my PC?
To use bluetoothe connectivity, what should I buy for my PC and how much will it cost?


----------



## theraven (Oct 10, 2004)

just goto a phone shop and ask for a data cable
ull get one for ard 500
for bluetooth u need a usb to bluetooth dongle for ur computer ... cost u less than 2000


----------



## mail2and (Oct 11, 2004)

yup but be sure of the quality of the dongle u buy...


there are many chinese models doing rounds which are available for less than 1500... 

but these dongles may not work perfectly...  so its recommended that u buy any good one.. 

or if u can spend more.. i think nokia sells dongles at its priority dealer shops too...


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 11, 2004)

alwaya buy from nokia priority shops, becoz the n gage  is a costly model and dont hesitate in spending a few hundreds more. moreover u get waranty for it. 
blue tooth is better than a data cable.

*img62.exs.cx/img62/9472/signiture.gif


----------



## krazydude (Oct 11, 2004)

Blue tooth is the best. Also try and get hold of OPM Retail version for Symbian phones


----------



## sr_ultimate (Oct 12, 2004)

As krazydude said bluetooth is the best but it costs more and the grey market one is rarely available , Better go for InfraRed it works fine here,I am connected to it about 20 hrs a day justfor downloading .
It never stops and even in the chinese models work absolutely fine . try a baazee search you`ll get one for about 200-300/-


----------



## mail2and (Oct 13, 2004)

but infrared isn't as good as bluettoth.. in bluetooth the data transfer is much faster and stable... also when u have bluetooth why to go 4 infrared?


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 13, 2004)

and hey before connecting you Ngage to ur pc thru USB ensure that you have a MMC Card in you phone other wise windows wont recognise you phone


----------



## vihutuo (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for all the help but the ngage qd doesn't seem to support infra-red and data cable.


----------

